# Bottle feeding what do I need to know?



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

So I would like to get a couple wethers and bottle feed them. Problem is I’m a nurse and work 12 hour shifts. How many times a day do kids needs to be fed. If I cant get goat milk replacer, would whole cow milk from the grocery store work?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Whole milk is better than milk replacer in most cases. I use it all the time and have had no problems at all.

As for feeding. That depends how old they are. From 1-4 weeks I usually feed 4 times a day. Once every 4 hours. 4-6 weeks, 3 times a day. Once every 5 hours. 6-8 weeks, 2 times a day. Once in the AM once in the PM I feed my bottle kids for a long time so from 8-25 weeks I feed once a day. Most people will wean or start weaning at 8 weeks, so you can lower by 1/2oz per day and feed them an extra bottle if they aren't catching on to food well.

That said, I know someone who feeds kids only twice a day from 1-8 weeks. I personally don't think that is best for the kids though. There is also bucket feeding them. Some people leave milk(cold) out in a bucket for them to drink 24/7 and I heard that works well. I've never tried it though, so can't be of much help on how that works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When first born, they need at least 4 bottles per day. They should really be about 8 weeks old when you drop down to 2 bottles per day. With working your 12 hour shifts, you'd be better off with fully weaned kids.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Whole milk is better than milk replacer in most cases. I use it all the time and have had no problems at all.
> 
> As for feeding. That depends how old they are. From 1-4 weeks I usually feed 4 times a day. Once every 4 hours. 4-6 weeks, 3 times a day. Once every 5 hours. 6-8 weeks, 2 times a day. Once in the AM once in the PM I feed my bottle kids for a long time so from 8-25 weeks I feed once a day. Most people will wean or start weaning at 8 weeks, so you can lower by 1/2oz per day and feed them an extra bottle if they aren't catching on to food well.
> 
> That said, I know someone who feeds kids only twice a day from 1-8 weeks. I personally don't think that is best for the kids though. There is also bucket feeding them. Some people leave milk(cold) out in a bucket for them to drink 24/7 and I heard that works well. I've never tried it though, so can't be of much help on how that works.


And how much do you feed? Do you give grain as well. And how old when they can start eating hay?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everything depends on size of kid. They should be eating hay and grain when weaned. Store bought whole cow milk is better than replacer.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

There are lots of recommendation, and charts for what to feed and when. I kinda just eyeball it. I have some kids that I swear can suck down a whole gallon of milk(obviously don't do that, lol.) and I have some that are at an age when a lot of charts recommend 16oz per feeding and they are only having 8oz because any more than that and I swear they'd blow up. You would want them full but not FULL. They shouldn't look like a balloon when you are done feeding them. They should be a little bit round, but not noticeable round. If that makes sense? It's always better to underfeed than it is to overfeed. 

As a general rule(depending on the breed and size) 1-4 weeks they get 4-10oz per feeding. 4-6 weeks they get 6-14oz per feeding. 6-8 weeks 8-16oz per feeding. 8-25 weeks I will usually do 10-20oz per feeding.

I don't have any set amount though. If they are a mini I will put 4-8oz(depending on their age) and if they drink it all and they aren't big balloons, and they are actively looking for more I will add 1/2oz to their next bottle. If they are standard size, the same thing but I will do 6-10oz.

I start to introduce grain and hay at 2 weeks old. At 2 weeks normally they will start picking at hay. At 3 weeks mine usually start to nibble grain. By 4-6 weeks they usually will be eating some hay and grain but not enough to support themselves(and their rumens aren't fully functioning yet)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could try the free feeding cold milk using a lambar method


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You could try the free feeding cold milk using a lambar method


What's that?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A lamb bar is a bucket with nipples attached that allows kids to sip all day. You would just throw half a gallon of milk and a cold pack in before work and they will eat as needed while you're gone. 
You can find directions online to make one or buy a premade one from www.Jefferspet.com


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is year 2 with the cold lamb bar and I love it! I think especially for you and your work schedule it would be great, that way you have time to, you know sleep........the little things  
Also I second the whole milk. I’ve had a super bad experience with one replacer and have not liked other replacers because they upset the stomach easily or kids didn’t grow all that great. I have yet to have a issue with whole milk


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks guys! I really do want to do the bottle feeding thing. My parents live 2 minutes down the road so my mom could probably come over every once in a while and feed them. But the days she can’t the bucket and cold milk will be great. With my schedule the 4 shifts in a row I work 12 hours (2 days shifts, then 2 night shifts) But then I’m off 4 days in a row where feeding would be no problem!


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Anybody have any good links for articles on bottle feeding. Can I use just any baby bottle and nipple? Plastic or glass bottle?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any bottle works, I used regular baby bottles from Evenflo with medium flow nipples. Some folks use 16oz soda bottles with Pritchard Nipples (red nipple yellow ring) some folks use the black snap on lamb nipples on soda bottles. 
It's not the bottle that's important it's if baby will take it, sometimes you have to try different ones till you find what works.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

I know this probably sounds so stupid. But when we talk about how much to feeds them in ounces are we talking weight, or fluid ounces like in a measuring cup


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> I know this probably sounds so stupid. But when we talk about how much to feeds them in ounces are we talking weight, or fluid ounces like in a measuring cup


Yes, like in a measuring cup. What breed are you thinking of getting? The breeder should have given them a start on the bottle if they're selling them as bottle babies. That will take some of the guess work out of it. 
An example is my Nigerian Dwarf babies will only take 4 ounces at a week old, where a baby boer might take 8 ounces but both would eat every four hours.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, like in a measuring cup. What breed are you thinking of getting? The breeder should have given them a start on the bottle if they're selling them as bottle babies. That will take some of the guess work out of it.
> An example is my Nigerian Dwarf babies will only take 4 ounces at a week old where a baby boer might take 8 ounces but both would eat every for hours.


I'm on a wait list for 2 mini nubians


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw how cute! Congrats.
Hopefully the breeder will get them well started. Don't forget the pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

And I read goats need minerals and baking Sosa free choice, do I give them that when they’re babies too


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No, never give baking soda free choice! Especially to wethers. 

Goats make their own bicarbonate and when you give it free choice they stop. Baking soda should only be used for a treatment for bloat.

Yes, free choice loose minerals is very important.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Also goats don't do change well. You really can't sometimes lamb cold milk, sometimes bottle warm milk, etc. You'll need to pick one method and a schedule and stick with it.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> No, never give baking soda free choice! Especially to wethers.
> 
> Goats make their own bicarbonate and when you give it free choice they stop. Baking soda should only be used for a treatment for bloat.
> 
> Yes, free choice loose minerals is very important.


Really? I had read on multiple sites about the baking sofa. So I should only give it when they need it?


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Also goats don't do change well. You really can't sometimes lamb cold milk, sometimes bottle warm milk, etc. You'll need to pick one method and a schedule and stick with it.


Oh ok. It would be too hard on their stomach would it?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Really? I had read on multiple sites about the baking sofa. So I should only give it when they need it?


Multiple sites have the wrong info. Baking soda is unsafe for wethers and unnecessary for any other goat. If they get bloated, then you give it.



DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Oh ok. It would be too hard on their stomach would it?


Yes, and the may be confused mentally and start rejecting one or both methods. If you don't have the time you need to be able to bottle feed then don't do it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Really? I had read on multiple sites about the baking sofa. So I should only give it when they need it?


Never give baking soda free choice. That was a thing to do a while (years) back but since then as more research was done it's become unpopular and is not advised to do anymore.
Yes, only use it as a treatment.

With wethers there's a fine line you walk between the urine of goats becoming too alkaline which leads to urinary calculi (stones) wethers need slightly acidic urine to help prevent them. Most folks here give ammonium chloride to their wethers as well. You need a diet that's balanced for wethers.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Oh ok. It would be too hard on their stomach would it?





DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Problem is I'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts. How many times a day do kids needs to be fed.


This frightens me. If a practical nurse is so uneducated that they can't figure it for themselves... All babies are the same, they all need fed often, they need education and they need love. 
My mom was a RN and shadowing her as a youngling was interesting and sad.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

goathiker said:


> This frightens me. If a practical nurse is so uneducated that they can't figure it for themselves... All babies are the same, they all need fed often, they need education and they need love.
> My mom was a RN and shadowing her as a youngling was interesting and sad.


I am uneducated that's why I'm asking these questions and trying to educate myself way before i get my goats. Not everyone can figure everything out for themselves. Often people learn by asking questions. I'm sorry if I offended you by trying to educate myself prior to getting my new goats.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

I thought this website was for people to get help and information about goats. How sad it is for someone to try and make another human being feel badly about themselves. I’m here for help. Not to be treated like some incompetent idiot.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

@DogIsMyShepherd 
It is and I apologize if I made you feel bad. That wasn't my intention. 
The mess has nothing to do with goats really and everything to do with schools that pigeonhole and stamp out creative thinking.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you get bottle kids, probably the easiest thing to do would be to use the same type of nipple the breeder is using. If you decide to go the chilled milk route, gradually ease down to cold. I doubt they would even drink it if one day it was 101* F and the next 40* F! 

Also, if the kid is used to being held while it is getting fed, first teach it to drink standing on its own legs, not being snuggled. That will help transition to others feeding a bottle or using the nipple bucket.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The thing you need to think about is why you want bottle kids. If it is for them to bond to you, they won't bond with you if you just hang up a bucket and walk away. That is one of the points of going out multiple times per day and giving them a bottle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> I thought this website was for people to get help and information about goats. How sad it is for someone to try and make another human being feel badly about themselves. I'm here for help. Not to be treated like some incompetent idiot.


That was harsh, I am so sorry that was said in that manner.
Glad there was an apology.

We are here for anyone willing to learn.

Babies take a lot of care and time.
If you have someone who can help with the goats, that would be a great thing.

Being a nurse is tiring long hours work and should be respected.

You are trying to learn and we do not need to make you feel bad, just because you have to make a living.

TGS is a friendly place and we try to keep it that way.

Baking soda should not be given free choice. Just as needed, if they look a little bloated.


----------



## Lyndilu2 (Mar 16, 2014)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> So I would like to get a couple wethers and bottle feed them. Problem is I'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts. How many times a day do kids needs to be fed. If I cant get goat milk replacer, would whole cow milk from the grocery store work?


Good for you!! I'm a nurse too! I have raised goats for the past 15 years and have had a lot of fun! We recently acquired to bottle babies when their mama came down with mastitis. We we're called away from home to welcome our first grand baby, who happened to be 3 weeks early. Our does we're all due at the same time. I have several cameras in the kidding barn, so I can check on them several times a day. The first doe happen to kid the same day our granddaughter arrived. My helper checked everything out and they seemed fine, got right up and nursed from their mama, so we thought everything was good. Well when we got home 2 days later, they hadn't eaten since birth. I immediately gave them some colostrum and starting bottle feeding them. They caught on really fast, due to the fact of how hungry they were . Needless to say, their feed 4 times a day and we just use whole cows milk and they've done just fine. The Pritcher nibbles have always worked fabulously for me and tractor supply or any feed store sells a really nice bottle and nipple ser for next to nothing. Just make sure to wash them throughly. I keep two sets. I work those long shifts too. I force my self to roll out of bed in the wee hours of the morning after working and feed them. They suck it down so fast, that it takes no time at. I start calling them as I get close to the barn and they start crying back. It's like a newborn baby! You'll love it. I've hired the neighbor hood kids to feed them in the afternoons when I work and they love it as much as I do. I sneak a peak on the cameras every once in awhile to find them playing with the babies for hours. Enjoy your adventure! It will warm your heart!


----------

